# Gentle training advice please



## Black Sheep (15 Jul 2022)

Hi, 

In early winter of last year Black Ewe (wife) was booking into sprint length triathlons, upping the distance from super sprint to sprint having done one earlier in the year successfully. 

Just before Christmas we had covid and her fitness hasn't really returned, she's got to the point where walking 30 mins each day isn't too much for her and she's not out of breath unless she's trying to keep the pace up on a steep / long hill (lots of those where we live) which is an improvement on March! 

She is quite tired by the end of each day though. 

Ideally, she'd like to build her fitness back up and I'd like to help by encouraging her and gently pushing her but not sure where to start. 

Any advice is welcome  

Thanks


----------



## alicat (15 Jul 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> She is quite tired by the end of each day though.


 Well, I've never had Covid so I'm not really qualifed to reply; however it does strike me that if normal day-to-day living still tires her then she needs longer to recover before she starts any training even gentle training.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Jul 2022)

Hi Alicat, 

True, there is wisdom in what you say, which is why, 6 months on, we're only just looking to do something, the thought being gentle and steady exercise to try and start building a bit of fitness. She's getting a bit frustrated and quite down about it. 
We have managed a couple of gentle rides, I think the furthest is 5 miles.


----------



## alicat (16 Jul 2022)

Maybe it could be a good idea for her to check with her GP if it's advisable to resume gentle sport and if so if there is something the GP can give her to boost her fitness or her mood or even reduce the effects of long Covid.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Jul 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Hi,
> 
> In early winter of last year Black Ewe (wife) was booking into sprint length triathlons, upping the distance from super sprint to sprint having done one earlier in the year successfully.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think you need to see the doctor. 

My mate had Covid the other week - so two weeks off the bike. Came back and as strong as ever. 

Sounds like your wife has long covid and needs to have proper advice.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Jul 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Hi,
> 
> In early winter of last year Black Ewe (wife) was booking into sprint length triathlons, upping the distance from super sprint to sprint having done one earlier in the year successfully.
> 
> ...



Def sounds like Long Covid. Don't push anything until she has seen dr and a physio. It might be worth paying for a couple of consults with a private physio wrt estimating 'base' fitness and providing her with realistic goals - and the correct knowledge and tools of how to get there without damaging herself further.
FWIW I have an acquaintance in her late 30s/early 40s who was super, super fit - did ironwoman stuff, outdoors activities instructor etc etc - who got C19 in the first wave (Easter 2020) before vaccinations, fairly badly but not badly enough to be hospitalised - and her physio thinks she actually damaged herself further by trying to do too much, too soon, at a time when the long-term damage that could be done was not really appreciated. She is still not back to where she was two years ago. so please tell your wife to be very careful. C19 can - if you are unlucky - cause insidious damage which is not easily detectable or measurable by normal means available.


----------



## CrispyCross (20 Jul 2022)

This may not be appropriate for your wife if she's got lingering aftereffects, but it could be useful info anyway. There's a 'return to play' protocol, developed by Sport England and others. I got the bug last winter and followed this religiously. I was lucky enough not to have any enduring symptoms and I'm now back to the good (for me) fitness I had before getting ill.
https://bjsm.bmj.com/content/54/19/1174


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Jul 2022)

Thanks all for your advice, especially your concerns about not too much too soon. 

she's been via the long covid service, which didn't really do much, they've passed her along to something else having discharged her so it does feel like we're a bit on our own with it. 

Her training pre covid was generally quite spread out when work and family life allowed the current thought is a late spring short sprint as a target while accepting it may be missed and late summer as a back up, if she is, by early spring, feeling up for a tri then can always book another in sooner. 

Thinking about it while typing the above, perhaps the post summer would be better and slipping on in for the spring if feeling ready.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Jul 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Thanks all for your advice, especially your concerns about not too much too soon.
> 
> she's been via the long covid service, which didn't really do much, they've passed her along to something else having discharged her so it does feel like we're a bit on our own with it.
> 
> ...



Honestly if you can spring for it, a private sports physio would be WELL worth the expense of two or three visits, if only to give her the confidence that she's on the correct track (or to put her right if she's not ...) for improving her fitness.


----------

